
Investigating the Plan9 Operating System (2006) - kruhft
http://www.osnews.com/story/15235/Investigating_the_Plan_9_Operating_System
======
indigodaddy
Took inspiration from the Harvey-OS HN post?

~~~
kruhft
Yup.

